# Saturday's BPD cadet test...



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm heading to Northeastern for this test Saturday, I assume there's people here who've taken it before. I just thought I'd ask if this is anything like the civil service test or is this going to involve PAT's?


----------



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

I am taking the test on saturday as well, a buddy of mine took the cadet test in Milton and said it was like the civil service test. He also said it was really easy


----------

